# Prince Rupert's Drop



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

ahhhhhwsome


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow. Very interesting. Thanks for posting Hrawk. I think I'll check out more of this guy's videos. He ended the video noting Psalm 111:4.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Wow. Very interesting. Thanks for posting Hrawk. I think I'll check out more of this guy's videos. He ended the video noting Psalm 111:4.


Destin is a Christian.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Destin is a Christian.


So was David Koresh, Paul Jennings Hill, Jim Jones and Adolph Hitler.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

It was 111:2. And with out getting into religion.. I think the premis of it ( paraphrasing for belief neutrality ) the works of the world are pondered by the ones that enjoy the amazement in it. The experiment in " Rupert's drop " is quite amazing , admitingly , with out discriminating on anyone's belief structure.

With that being said, I love his series of videos.. Even after watching this 3 times, it is cool to see

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> capnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > Destin is a Christian.
> ...


The following is only related to Hrawks examples.

Obviously Hrawk you have no idea of how to identify a true christian. Nor does it appear that you have ever really cared to find out. Your examples above, belie the fact that you don't know what the Bible says that identifies who true christians are. Because if you did and were honest about what you said, you would not have said; "so are...".

Also, most people who say they are Christians don't use or know all of the "criteria" that the bible indicates of what identifies a true Christian, by choice or preferred ignorance. That is why Jesus said; "..if a blind man guides a blind man they will *both* fall into a pit." The bible indicates that most who want to believe they are a christian, are not. No one is perfect in word or deed, but there are clear indicators that are found in the Bible's direction and explanations that point to what are; the identifying marks of true christians/christianity.

Most people never dig with a sincere desire to find out whether what they are told is actually what the bible indicates as to a matter.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hrawk, don´t feel bad, I couldn´t tell a true christian either. All of us should however, protect each other from unwarranted attacks and bullies.

I love slingshots.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I know what you're saying Ray,

Matthew 4:4 & Deuteronomy 8:3 spring to mind.

But then, do does father Ted Haggard.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I know what you're saying Ray,
> 
> Matthew 4:4 & Deuteronomy 8:3 spring to mind.
> 
> But then, do does father Ted Haggard.


I appreciate your mild reply. Maybe I am too tired and miss the Ted connection, but I have an idea after googling his name.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am sorry, even though as it stands now a civil discussion, I am locking this thread. Religion and Politics, are topics that should be left out of the forum. Since we are a community of diverse thinking topics that have strong opposing views can only lead to disrupting the community. I believe personal views like these should remain just that, personal, and stick with topics that are open for the possibilities for the community to appreciate.

Thank you for understanding

LGD


----------

